# adult weight



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

This might sound silly but how do I know what Coco's expected adult weight will be as all these breeds differ. I don't want to over feed him or under feed him. Are cockapoos classed as medium dogs?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought an average weight was about 14kg, but thinking about it, maybe that was the average weight of a cocker spaniel. Can't be far off that though, can it. 

Obviously it depends if it the poodle parent was a miniature or a toy. 

Defintiely medium though. Right?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i need to put new batterys in the scles in the bathroom but last i checks Gypsy my lightest was 18 lb and Echo my heaviest was 22lb like myself she needs to loos a little. 

but you best just going by what you feel, if they are to skinny give them more too chunky give them less. you want to be able to feel the ribs without them poking out. you want almost a film of fat that sliddes over the ribs like the skin does.


----------

